# Purchasing tortoises online



## Plato_The_Tortoise (Jul 25, 2017)

I know that lots of people say it's best to look for a local breeder first but others say that buying tortoises online is the best option. What do you guys think about purchasing tortoises online?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 25, 2017)

You seam to trust the people from the TFO . So why not get your tort from them ? Pick up or ship but from The TFO !


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 26, 2017)

It's more about knowing about the breeder. Torts are successfully shipped across country all the time. 

Especially with a very young one, how they were started can make a big difference


----------

